# The Windows 10 Creators update will launch on April 11th



## bssunilreddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Hai,

[h=1]The Windows 10 Creators update will launch on April 11th[/h]
The Windows 10 Creators update will start rolling out  to consumers on April 11th, finally bringing Windows 10 Game Mode to PC  gamers as well support for additional mixed reality experiences and Beam  streaming integration.  

It  is expected that Microsoft will release the "Creators"/"Redstone 2"  update in waves, which means that not everyone will be able to upgrade  to the latest version of Windows 10 at the same time. This will prevent  Microsoft from overloading their servers with large concurrent downloads  and provide users with a smoother upgrade experience. 

The  Creators update will add a lot of new features to Windows 10, from  additional creativity tools for 3D content to gaming upgrades and the  ability to "snooze" updates. Right now it is rumoured that Microsoft is  also working on a new "Redstone 3" update for late 2017, which will add  even more features to the platform.  



*  Today,  I’m excited to share our latest update to Windows 10, the Creators  Update, will begin to roll out on April 11. The Creators Update is  designed to spark and unleash creativity, bringing 3D and mixed reality  to everyone and enabling every gamer to be a broadcaster. Beyond  creativity, it brings new features to Microsoft Edge, additional  security capabilities and privacy tools, and so much more.*​Source:The Windows 10 Creators update will launch on April 11th | Software | OC3D New


----------



## Vyom (Apr 2, 2017)

Updated Microsoft Edge... yay.... !!!!1 /s


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 4, 2017)

Windows 10 Creators Update News: Release Date & Features - PC Adviso


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 6, 2017)

MSDN Versions of Windows 10 with Creators Update:MSDN Subscriber Download
Final Version of Windows 10 with Creators Update:TechBench by WZT (v3.3) & Download Windows 10 Creators Update RTM Build 15063 ISO Images - Winaero

- - - Updated - - -

The "About" Screen after the Windows 10 Creators Update


[url=*postimg.org/image/k9zuetujz/]*s27.postimg.org/884gkolbn/Capture.jpg*postimage.org/[/URL]


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2017)

Will it be available to Home Edition ?


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 6, 2017)

on Windows 10 Enterprise version, they are already advertising it..



> Good news! The Windows 10 Creators Update is on the way. Want to be one of the first to get it?
> Yes, show me how



*support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4014184/windows-10-creators-update-here


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 6, 2017)

I also got an alert yesterday. But what exactly are the changes?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 6, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> I also got an alert yesterday. But what exactly are the changes?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


No need for 3rd party tools to record, take a screenshot, broadcast for gamers in games,

Better Windows Defender,

Option to pause updates,

Better MS Edge browser & some privacy issues sorted out.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2017)

only available for Enterprise Edition and No Pro/Home edition ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 6, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> only available for Enterprise Edition and No Pro/Home edition ?


Available for Home, Pro, Enterprise, N Editions.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 7, 2017)

Windows 10 version history - Wikipedi

its just an update.. they are selling it with name "Creators".. 
it will be available for everyone.
or if you are "insider" then possibly you are already using it..

BTW update have good features.. it's good to see "universal Windows OS" aim finally coming into reality...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 8, 2017)

Official Download link or Update link:Download Windows 10


----------



## BhargavJ (Apr 12, 2017)

Will Win 10 give a message asking whether or not I want to download the Creators Update, or will it start downloading straight away, and ask only when it is time to install?

I have Win 10 Home Single Language version 1607 (OS Build 1433.953). The last time, when I had tried downloading Win 10 using the Media Creation Tool using the settings for Upgrade this PC, it had messed up by downloading some other version, and later during install, setup had said I need a new key to install this version (it didn't automatically take the UEFI key). So how can I be sure which version to download, especially if I want to create an ISO?

Earlier, I had installed Kaspersky Total Security trial, which expired after 30 days. If I install the Creators Update, will my PC turn into a clean install in which I can install Kaspersky again?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 12, 2017)

BhargavJ said:


> Will Win 10 give a message asking whether or not I want to download the Creators Update, or will it start downloading straight away, and ask only when it is time to install?
> 
> I have Win 10 Home Single Language version 1607 (OS Build 1433.953). The last time, when I had tried downloading Win 10 using the Media Creation Tool using the settings for Upgrade this PC, it had messed up by downloading some other version, and later during install, setup had said I need a new key to install this version (it didn't automatically take the UEFI key). So how can I be sure which version to download, especially if I want to create an ISO?
> 
> Earlier, I had installed Kaspersky Total Security trial, which expired after 30 days. If I install the Creators Update, will my PC turn into a clean install in which I can install Kaspersky again?


Download the Media Creation Tool and follow as I tell you below:

*s1.postimg.org/95a56d327/Capture1.png

*s29.postimg.org/q57hrwwef/Capture2.png
Untick the "Use the recommended options for this PC"
Continue Selecting the type of Windows 10 Version

*s22.postimg.org/miua5c9s1/Capture3.png


----------



## BhargavJ (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi, thanks for the reply. If I remember correctly, I had used the "Use the recommended options for this PC" option, and that's what had messed it up. 

In Control Panel - Clock, Language, and Region - Language, it shows the first language as "English (United States), and it cannot be removed. The other three languages are "English (United Kingdom)", Gujarati, and Hindi, all of which can be removed. So I guess that means my default or original language is English US.

I opened the MS page on my Android mobile and got the link for the ISO, selecting language as "English" (the other option was English International). I haven't downloaded it yet, but now that you advise using the Media Creation Tool, maybe I'll do it that way. On the net, I found some people complaining that the Media Creation Tool had downloaded and created an ISO for version 1607. The download link I got through Android was clearly for the latest Creators Update.

Will do the downloading and installing in the afternoon, and report back what happens.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 12, 2017)

Clean install is recommended.. but you can upgrade with new update without loosing files and other data..

or wait for new update, in Windows Updates < setting

- - - Updated - - -



BhargavJ said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. If I remember correctly, I had used the "Use the recommended options for this PC" option, and that's what had messed it up.
> 
> In Control Panel - Clock, Language, and Region - Language, it shows the first language as "English (United States), and it cannot be removed. The other three languages are "English (United Kingdom)", Gujarati, and Hindi, all of which can be removed. So I guess that means my default or original language is English US.
> 
> ...



or use "RUFUS", it's better.

You can create new account and try to change language their..
or
right click on taskbar > setting (windows 10) > home > Time Region > Region & Language > Choose Country..

How to Change the Display Language in Windows 10

*www.windowscentral.com/how-properly-change-system-default-language-windows-10

How do I change primary language? - Solved - Windows 10 Forums


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2017)

can I download the ISO ?


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 12, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> can I download the ISO ?



yep, but no need to do that.. creators update will be available through "windows update"..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 12, 2017)

@TigerKing and @bssunilreddy, why the hell it is taking ages for the upgrade?
I am on BSNL BBG Combo 1441 Plan(8Mbps till 25GB: FUP).
I had started the procedure onto my 1st Desktop PC at 8:30 a.m. today(12-04-2017),and now on 03:00p.m. sameday(12-04-2017) it is shown to complete* for 16% ONLY* * !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> yep, but no need to do that.. creators update will be available through "windows update"..



I wanted the backup in case of windows format


----------



## BhargavJ (Apr 12, 2017)

I've installed the Creators Update. I downloaded the ISO directly from the MS site; it is 3.94 GBs in size. After this, I extracted the ISO and ran the setup from the folder. I chose to keep nothing (no apps or documents) during setup, and it finished an hour later. It was not a fully clean install - C: drive had a windows.old folder which contained the previous installation, and another user folder in C: from the earlier installation remained in place (it was not compressed and sent to the windows.old folder). I don't know how Windows chooses which files to save and keep in the windows.old folder, and which not to. I would call it a clean install only if during the setup, I was given an option to format C: and then install Windows.

Later I installed all the drivers, and then made a backup with EaseUS ToDo Backup. It was only later that it occurred to me that maybe there was no need to install the drivers as they might have been carried forward to the newer installation. I also installed Kaspersky Total Security.  I was afraid it might say that the license has expired since I had used it for a trial period about two months back, but this installation of Creators Update seems to have removed whatever information Kaspersky had saved, whether in the registry or wherever else, that prevented a reinstall of the trial.

As for the person who isn't getting any speed while downloading the update, I think such problems will be there in the beginning since a lot of people are downloading the update at present. Maybe you should download the ISO from the MS site. If you choose to do so, open the MS site in an Android phone, and select the version and language and then copy the download link and download it using your computer. If you try to directly download it using your browser, the MS site just won't show any links, it will push the Media Creation Tool at you. Or maybe using Internet Explorer will uncover the links; I don't know... 

All right, this post has gone on too long, and I'm babbling... 

Edit: Sandboxie has stopped working!!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 12, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> @TigerKing and @bssunilreddy, why the hell it is taking ages for the upgrade?
> I am on BSNL BBG Combo 1441 Plan(8Mbps till 25GB: FUP).
> I had started the procedure onto my 1st Desktop PC at 8:30 a.m. today(12-04-2017),and now on 03:00p.m. sameday(12-04-2017) it is shown to complete* for 16% ONLY* * !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


The Windows 10 upgrade appears to hang - Microsoft Community

[FONT=&quot]*Two important things to do before you start the update when it becomes available:*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A) Create an image backup of your current version of Windows 10. Should the update fail you can restore the image to your disk drive and try again.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]B) Disable any third party Anti-Virus software you may have installed!

*s16.postimg.org/4101fbp5x/screenshot-answers.microsoft.com-2017-04-12-21-5.png*postimage.org/[/FONT]


----------



## BhargavJ (Apr 13, 2017)

Installed a Beta version of Sandboxie, and now it works.

Off topic, but how many of you use Sandboxie?


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 13, 2017)

For Enterprise version it was not available. Only 3 option for me, clean install new update, upgrade using windows 10 iso with new update and wait for "Windows Updates". So I waited and successfully installed new update through "Windows Update"..

First I got,
Windows 10 Creators Update Privacy Settings for x64-based Systems (KB4013214)
Then I got this update..
Feature update to Windows 10 Enterprise, version 1703

If Anyone got error "Error 0x80240fff", while preparing to install, after downloading Windows 10 1703 update..
Then, try the following things :


Right-click on Start then left-click on Run
In the run dialog type services.msc then click OK
When the Services window opens scroll down the the following three Services:
       Background Intelligent Transfer Service
       Cryptographic Services
       Windows Update

On each of the above three services, double-left click to open.
A smaller window will pop up. In the middle of these windows you'll see Startup type: with a drop arrow menu to the right
In all three Services click the drop arrow and choose automatic then click OK.



kg11sgbg said:


> @TigerKing and @bssunilreddy, why the hell it is taking ages for the upgrade?
> I am on BSNL BBG Combo 1441 Plan(8Mbps till 25GB: FUP).
> I had started the procedure onto my 1st Desktop PC at 8:30 a.m. today(12-04-2017),and now on 03:00p.m. sameday(12-04-2017) it is shown to complete* for 16% ONLY* * !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Ok. That's weird, I tried with 4 Jio 4G SIMs and it worked for me..

You can disable this serivce.
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
(this eats all available bandwidth)

**Don't forget to set it back to automatic after download completed 



Zangetsu said:


> I wanted the backup in case of windows format



Ok. MiniTool Partition is good for backup.
If possible manually backup all files, folders and all settings from apps. It will be good for selective restore..



BhargavJ said:


> Installed a Beta version of Sandboxie, and now it works.
> 
> Off topic, but how many of you use Sandboxie?



I don't, I installed 360 Total security, which have "Sandbox" feature. But never used it..


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2017)

BhargavJ said:


> Installed a Beta version of Sandboxie, and now it works.
> 
> Off topic, but how many of you use Sandboxie?


I tried Sandboxie once but didn't liked it.

The Antivirus still scans the files which are processing inside sandboxie.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> The Windows 10 upgrade appears to hang - Microsoft Community
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it necessary to follow all those steps? I am fine with the delay in update rather than following all those steps.
How to create an image backup of the current version? I thought Windows do that automatically before any update.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank You  @bssunilreddy for the wonderful and elaborate explanation.
I was stuck at 7% for more than 30 mins. hence the frustration!!!!!!!
Now it is updating at ease.

Thank you  @TigerKing for the advice.

- - - Updated - - -

Sunil,Thanks again for an eye opener.
It was the K7 Total Security that was the culprit.
I disabled it and now download process is normal.

As for @BhargavJ, I did download a separate iso file from MS site *exclusively* for my DELL Laptop,which was having Windows-10(64bit) Single Language.
I burned the iso onto a pen drive using rufus tool,and went on with the procedure of clean install for only the partition *C:\>* *(*housing Windows 10 *previous build of 14393, ver.1607)*
On a separate partition I had my other files,apps,tools,etc.

Installation was pretty straightforward with *original genuine MS Windows license kept intact and forwarded*.
No worry,no hassles,no problems.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2017)

Finally found the Tips for downloading ISO 

How to download Windows 10 Creators Update ISO files direct from Microsof


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 14, 2017)

Guys ,what is the problem of updating Windows 10 (Creators u​pdate ) through *Media Creation Tool* of Microsoft?


Ultimately this has occurred till now :--->


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Guys ,what is the problem of updating Windows 10 (Creators u​pdate ) through *Media Creation Tool* of Microsoft?
> 
> 
> Ultimately this has occurred till now :--->
> ...



You will again have to download the update if u format windows.

But if you take image backup then no problems


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 15, 2017)

Turn off Fast Start-up, if your computer is not shutting down completely. Settings can be found here.

Control Panel> Hardware and Sound> Power Options - "Change what power buttons do"

Windows 10 1703 updated successfully.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 21, 2017)

I have only 1 Punjabi word for the Creators Update= FUDDU (It's not an abusive word, there was a movie by the same name too)
Windows Defender's GUI sucks. Battery draining way too fast. Lot's of bugs. In the evening the start button stopped working, nothing happened when I clicked on it via mouse and the result was the same when I pressed the start button on the keyboard.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2017)

Finally downloaded the ISO using media creation tool...
I hope I can fresh install windows 10 using that iso


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2017)

*Microsoft has dropped official support for Windows 10's original release*

Microsoft has now dropped official support for Windows 10's original release, ceasing all security updates for those that do not upgrade to the Anniversary or Creators updates. 

This is due to the fact that Windows 10 is built with a "software as a service" model, where regular feature updates are delivered over time, slowly transforming the OS with every iteration. 

From now on, older Windows 10 versions will only be serviced for a "60-day grace period" after a major content update is released. Those who are outside of this "grace period" will need to update to the latest version of Windows 10 to receive updates, with the easiest method of updating being the use of the _Windows 10 software download web page_. 

Microsoft has dropped official support for Windows 10's original release | Software | OC3D News


----------



## quicky008 (May 15, 2017)

has anyone experienced pops and crackles while playing audio/video files after installing the creators update?i find it very annoying and despite trying nearly every fix that have been suggested by others i haven't been able to resolve this issue.


----------

